# Baguette Royal



## muhkuhmuh (Oct 20, 2017)

Hallo,

das Rezept ist von Stefanie Herberth aus dem Buch "Hefe und
mehr".


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2017)

Not much to say, but FANTASTIC!
I could eat that everyday!
Al


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 20, 2017)

I am liking that.....


----------

